# (II) Temperatura Máxima em Abril de 2011



## AnDré (29 Mar 2011 às 13:00)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Abril de 2011, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(I) Temperatura Mínima em Abril de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2011


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Mar 2011 às 13:06)

Votei no intervalo 33,1°C a 35,0°C


----------



## dahon (29 Mar 2011 às 13:11)

29,1ºC a 31,0ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2011 às 13:45)

31,1ºC a 33,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2011 às 13:46)

O Intervalo escolhido por mim é *31,1ºC a 33,0ºC* 

Não creio que se bata recordes de temperatura Máxima neste mês (36.3ºC).


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2011 às 13:56)

31.1ºC a 33ºC...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2011 às 14:16)

31,1ºC a 33ºC, lá mais para o final do mês!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2011 às 15:27)

31,1ºC a 33,0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

29,1ºC a 31,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2011 às 15:38)

33,1ºC a 35,0ºC


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 16:07)

Peço desculpa..enganei-me...votei em <25º mas foi engano...podem os moderadores retirar o voto ssf?
Obrigado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

33.1ºC a 35.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2011 às 20:13)

31,1ºC a 33,0ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Mar 2011 às 21:31)

29,1 a 31ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Mar 2011 às 22:56)

31,1ºC a 33,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2011 às 23:17)

Eu aposto: *29,1ºC a 31,0ºC*


----------



## iceworld (29 Mar 2011 às 23:44)

29.1º a 31º


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mar 2011 às 00:10)

27,1ºC a 29,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2011 às 09:39)

31,1 a 33ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Mar 2011 às 12:34)

Eu votei no intervalo entre 31.1 e 33 graus. 
Estou confiante.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2011 às 16:11)

31,1ºC a 33,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2011 às 20:58)

29ºC a 31ºC


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2011 às 22:44)

*31,1ºC a 33,0ºC *!


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2011 às 00:04)

33,1ºC a 35,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 00:09)

Entre os *31,1ºC* e os *33,0ºC* recai o meu palpite.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2011 às 01:59)

33,1ºC a 35,0ºC, acredito algures no Alentejo.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2011 às 05:23)

31,1ºC a 33,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2011 às 01:10)

Logo no primeiro dia do mês, Ovar/Maceda, chegou aos *30,8ºC*.

Pausa no calor durante o fim-de-semana, mas para a semana ele promete voltar e talvez eliminar mais algum(s) intervalo(s).


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2011 às 23:58)

AnDré disse:


> Logo no primeiro dia do mês, Ovar/Maceda, chegou aos *30,8ºC*.
> 
> Pausa no calor durante o fim-de-semana, mas para a semana ele promete voltar e talvez eliminar mais algum(s) intervalo(s).



Para a semana o intervalo em que votei já deve "voar"


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 18:00)

Ai que o calor Nortenho, deitou por terra 8 membros doutras regiões.







Será que aguentarão os outros 17 membros?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

João Soares disse:


> Ai que o calor Nortenho, deitou por terra 8 membros doutras regiões.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desta vez apostei forte *33,1°C a 35°C*  
Ainda nao estou derretido


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2011 às 20:08)

TOP 5 das synops:

33,0ºC - Ovar/Maceda
31,4ºC - Viana do Castelo (Chafe)
30,6ºC - Porto (P.Rubras)
29,5ºC - Coimbra/Cernache
29,0ºC - Monte Real


Ainda destaque para as mínimas tropicais:

22,0ºC - Monte Real
21,9ºC - Coimbra/Cernache
21,1ºC - Porto (P.Rubras)


----------



## David sf (7 Mai 2011 às 00:01)

34,6ºC no Pinhão no dia 9, segundo o relatório do IM:

https://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/...mRipBz/cli_20110401_20110430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2011 às 16:49)

David sf disse:


> 34,6ºC no Pinhão no dia 9, segundo o relatório do IM:
> 
> https://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/...mRipBz/cli_20110401_20110430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



Exacto! 

Os vencedores desta sondagem foram: AnDré, Chasing Thunder, Costa, JoãoPT, Mário Barros, meteo, Meteo Caldas.


----------

